# i5/i3 vs AMD APU {Laptop Processors}



## dharmil007 (Oct 18, 2012)

i m going to recently buy an laptop.

i'VE found various models with different processors.

But i just dont know which one is better then others.

which one do i go 

i5/i3 with INTEL HD 3000/4000

or

AMD APU with dedicated Graphics

i Want better battery life & weight should be less
i Play Casual games


----------



## dsmarty (Oct 18, 2012)

i5 - Performance, Better battery life, Runs cool.
A8 - Heavy gaming, Heats up, Less battery backup.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 18, 2012)

if casual gaming is all that matters, get a laptop with 3rd gen i5. HD4000 will run almost any old game at decent setting. APU's internal graphics is more powerful than HD4000 but only in A8 & A10. A4 & A6 are stripped down graphics so modern games suffer a lot, even more than HD4000. Grab one with a discrete GPU if you want to try games for next 2-3years.


----------



## dharmil007 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey waht about these ones :

Acer Aspire V5 {UltraThin Series} {Dual Core 2nd Gen/2GB/500GB/14"/DOS/} OR {i3/4GB/500GB/DOS} @ 24k/???

or 

FUjitsu LH532 {i5 3rd GEn/4GB/500GB/14"/d0S} @ 28-29k

what do u people prefer ?.?


----------



## vkl (Oct 18, 2012)

dsmarty said:


> i5 - Performance, Better battery life, Runs cool.
> A8 - Heavy gaming, *Heats up*, *Less battery backup*.



Amd trinity A8 doesn't heat up neither it has lesser battery back up.There are some areas where trinity mobile processors consume lesser power than i5 counterparts.
If you are referring to the HP G6 2005AX then it is bound to get heated up and show somewhat less battery life because it has a mid-range mobile GPU with it.
If we compare a mobile trinity a8/a10 based system with a mainstream mobile sandy/ivy i5 system(both the system with same graphics and battery rating) then on average they would have identical battery life though battery life can differ with different workloads.In tasks like gaming,web browsing the trinity consumes lesser power while during a HQ video playback i5 consumes lesser power.
Unfortunately as of now there is not a single trinity based laptop without dGPU in India.
An a10 trinity based laptop with no dGPU can provide gaming performance that is of a level of discrete gt630m and would have a significantly better battery life.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 18, 2012)

dharmil007 said:


> Hey waht about these ones :
> 
> Acer Aspire V5 {UltraThin Series} {Dual Core 2nd Gen/2GB/500GB/14"/DOS/} OR {i3/4GB/500GB/DOS} @ 24k/???
> 
> ...



how much is budget? if it is below 25k, grab HP Pavilion G6-1318AX. If above 25k, grab the Fujitsu lappy.


----------



## dharmil007 (Oct 18, 2012)

_


Sam said:



			how much is budget? if it is below 25k, grab HP Pavilion G6-1318AX. If above 25k, grab the Fujitsu lappy.
		
Click to expand...


_

The budget is below 30k

The battery Life of HP is pathetic & its not slim.

but ACER has a good battery Life as well as it is UltraSlim just below 2kG weight.
But i just dont know about its perfomance
how is its perfomance do u know ?

& fujitsu also has great specs but look & weight wise is prefer ACER


----------



## Skyh3ck (Oct 19, 2012)

Give the link for acer and fujistu lappy


----------



## dharmil007 (Oct 19, 2012)

ACER ASPIRE V5

FUJITSU LH 532

i Dont know the perfomance & Customer Service of ACER.

Do anyone have any iDea ?


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 20, 2012)

3rd gen i5 with Intel 4000 would be better any day.


----------

